# Kindle 2 Discoveries Thread!



## Cuechick

Okay. I thought it would be good to have one place to go to post and read about any of the 
the cool new things people figure out about the K2s.

On another thread it was found by hitting *Alt shift 1-9* you can change the spacing and number of lines per page!
Very handy!

Any other finds!?!

Alt-shift- n was also mentioned but not sure what that does?


----------



## Leslie

Press "menu" and on the top line, it will show the time (centered) and on the left, it will show the space available on your Kindle in MB.

L


----------



## Cuechick

Alt- B still adds a bookmark just be careful not to hit the shift key or you will bring up the search. I actually do find the shift key placement awkward and difficult to press.


----------



## Leslie

Actually, if you press any letter on the keyboard, it will bring up the search. This is a change from K1 -- the keyboard is not "dead" when you are reading. 

If you bring up the search accidentally by pressing a key (which I am finding I am doing, sort of annoying) pressing "back" will close the search.

L


----------



## Cuechick

Leslie said:


> Actually, if you press any letter on the keyboard, it will bring up the search. This is a change from K1 -- the keyboard is not "dead" when you are reading.
> 
> If you bring up the search accidentally by pressing a key (which I am finding I am doing, sort of annoying) pressing "back" will close the search.
> 
> L


I have done that too, good tip!


----------



## Leslie

If you are listening to something with the text-to-speech feature, you can pause the reading by pressing the space bar.

L


----------



## wilsondm2

Not sure how many books support this, but on "Dewey" - you can press the 5-way to the right and it moves from chapter to chapter.

If you accidentally open the search bar, you can simply move the 5-way up and it goes away.

Also, I've seen a few people mention the @ searches being harder as the @ symbol is hidden now. You don't need them anymore. Type the word or title or whatever you want to search, then move the cursor to the right two times and choose your search - google, wikipedia, content, etc. very smooth!


----------



## Rhonlynn

My Kindle 2 got an internet signal, yesterday in the doctor's office, where my Blackberry couldn't.--Rhonda


----------



## Leslie

> Not sure how many books support this, but on "Dewey" - you can press the 5-way to the right and it moves from chapter to chapter.


This doesn't work on the book I am reading, which has chapters.



> If you accidentally open the search bar, you can simply move the 5-way up and it goes away.


You can also move the 5-way down and it will go away, but it doesn't work if you move the 5-way to the left or right.

L


----------



## wilsondm2

Leslie said:


> This doesn't work on the book I am reading, which has chapters.
> 
> L


Yeh - I have only found it on "Dewey" so far. Not sure why it is only on that one.

Also - the font selection is immediate. When you move the cursor from font size to font size it changes it in the background so you can 'preview' it.

Also the web browser is much improved. You just start typing and it defaults to the url. also when I was reading on article on USA today online, it defaulted to putting the cursor on the 'next page' hot link when it came on screen. It also doesn't hide the lines as it changes pages. Often a line would be lost in the page change. You are also able to just scroll down or up to change pages. Very nice web browser now.


----------



## meljackson

Oh I love that spacing one. Thanks!

Melissa


----------



## luvmy4brats

When you're on the home page and you go to the book you want, move the 5-way to the right and it will bring up a new page that shows the complete title, a picture of the cover, and several options depending on whether it's a sample or purchased book (it also works for other downloaded books, you just don't get the picture):

Buy this book now (for samples)
Go to last page read
Go to beginning
Go to location
Book Description
Search this Sample or Search this Book
Delete this sample or Remove from Device
My Notes & Marks (For purchased books)

When you're done just click back or push the 5 way to the left


----------



## Leslie

If you are at the home screen and select a book and move the 5-way to the LEFT, it gives you the option to remove the book. Just press the 5-way and poof! It's gone. I actually haven't figured out if I like this feature or not, because it almost makes it _too_ easy to remove a book. This will take a little bit of getting used to, I think.

L


----------



## Jesslyn

I haven't found any new tech tips per se, but I love
new deletion on home screen
the internet link finger pointing hand
immediate definition on words
Content Manager on Home screen - and the 'category' you're in on home screen too
%-age of book read vs just the dots

I am loving the overall feel and way it works.

For those of you (like me) who didn't order the Amazon cover and are waiting for delivery of 'alternate coverage', the Kroo reversible sleeve for the K1 fits the K2.  I'm using it while I'm waiting for my m-edge.  Thank goodness, my new baby was nekkid and cold.


----------



## mwvickers

Leslie said:


> If you are at the home screen and select a book and move the 5-way to the LEFT, it gives you the option to remove the book. Just press the 5-way and poof! It's gone. I actually haven't figured out if I like this feature or not, because it almost makes it _too_ easy to remove a book. This will take a little bit of getting used to, I think.
> 
> L


There is no caution asking if you are sure you want to remove it before it actually does it? I think the K1 does that.


----------



## Jesslyn

mwvickers said:


> There is no caution asking if you are sure you want to remove it before it actually does it? I think the K1 does that.


It asks for confirmation before deleting. Actually, this is one of the things that I love on K2. I hate 'extra' clicks


----------



## mwvickers

Jesslyn said:


> It asks for confirmation before deleting. Actually, this is one of the things that I love on K2. I hate 'extra' clicks


I'm confused. It sounds as if you said that it does ask for confirmation, but then you say that you hate extra clicks, which makes it sound like it does not ask for confirmation.

I'm having my fourth Monday this week, apparently. LOL


----------



## Jesslyn

mwvickers said:


> I'm confused. It sounds as if you said that it does ask for confirmation, but then you say that you hate extra clicks, which makes it sound like it does not ask for confirmation.
> 
> I'm having my fourth Monday this week, apparently. LOL


Its me....

I hated the extra clicks required on the K1.


----------



## mwvickers

Jesslyn said:


> Its me....
> 
> I hated the extra clicks required on the K1.


How does the K2 not require extra clicks if it still asks for confirmation?


----------



## Gables Girl

I love the fact that the default is the WhisperSync on and it automatically synchronizes what you are reading across your Kindles.  Way cool for those of of us with 2 Kindles.  You will need to turn it off if you have multiple people reading the same book on multiple Kindles on one account. 

Love the delete feature.  You move the five way left it asks if you want to delete and when you click it is gone.


----------



## Leslie

mwvickers said:


> How does the K2 not require extra clicks if it still asks for confirmation?


It doesn't ask for confirmation. See my original post. If you push the 5-way to the left, you get the option to delete and if you press the 5-way, the item is gone. Very simple, very quick and easy...maybe _too_ quick and easy. It will take some getting used to since it is quite different than deleting stuff on the K1.

L


----------



## Jesslyn

mwvickers said:


> How does the K2 not require extra clicks if it still asks for confirmation?


And again I expected you to read my mind.  I wasn't talking about extra clicks on deletion, just some of the extra clicks in general on the K1 vs K2.


----------



## luvmy4brats

If you have whispernet turned off and you try to go to the Kindle Store or transfer a book from archives, it will let you know that it's off and ask if you want to turn it on. When you click yes, it turns it on and then does what you wanted. No more fumbling with the switch.


----------



## Jesslyn

Octochick said:


> Okay. I thought it would be good to have one place to go to post and read about any of the
> the cool new things people figure out about the K2s.
> 
> On another thread it was found by hitting *Alt shift 1-9* you can change the spacing and number of lines per page!
> Very handy!
> 
> Any other finds!?!
> 
> Alt-shift- n was also mentioned but not sure what that does?


Did you find what the Alt+Shift+N does? I tried it on the Home page and inside a blog and it didn't do anything.


----------



## mwvickers

Leslie said:


> It doesn't ask for confirmation. See my original post. If you push the 5-way to the left, you get the option to delete and if you press the 5-way, the item is gone. Very simple, very quick and easy...maybe _too_ quick and easy. It will take some getting used to since it is quite different than deleting stuff on the K1.
> 
> L


I think that's what I meant by confirmation. It sounds like instead of clicking the backspace button and then clicking to confirm on the scrollwheel (as the K1), that you push left, and then push in on the controller. Two clicks either way.

Of course, I haven't seen a K2 yet, so I'm having a hard time visualizing. At least all of your books are backed up on Amazon. That will come in handy for the many times I accidentally delete a book if I get a K2. LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> It doesn't ask for confirmation. See my original post. If you push the 5-way to the left, you get the option to delete and if you press the 5-way, the item is gone. Very simple, very quick and easy...maybe _too_ quick and easy. It will take some getting used to since it is quite different than deleting stuff on the K1.
> 
> L


It does ask for confirmation if you're deleting a sample or a personal document. It says

Delete Item

This item will be permanently deleted.
Would you like to continue?
cancel ok


----------



## wilsondm2

How do you turn Whisper Sync off?


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> It does ask for confirmation if you're deleting a sample or a personal document. It says
> 
> Delete Item
> 
> This item will be permanently deleted.
> Would you like to continue?
> cancel ok


Well that's good to know! I haven't tried to delete a sample or personal document yet so I hadn't seen this confirmation screen.

So, basically, the only thing that can be deleted _easily_ are books that are archived at Amazon -- which are also very easy to retrieve with the new archive feature.

I wonder if it asks for confirmation for books obtained from non-Amazon sources (I don't have any of those on Hugh yet).

L


----------



## BurBunny

Leslie said:


> Well that's good to know! I haven't tried to delete a sample or personal document yet so I hadn't seen this confirmation screen.
> 
> So, basically, the only thing that can be deleted _easily_ are books that are archived at Amazon -- which are also very easy to retrieve with the new archive feature.
> 
> I wonder if it asks for confirmation for books obtained from non-Amazon sources (I don't have any of those on Hugh yet).
> 
> L


I can confirm that it does confirm for personal items and books from non-Amazon sources, too. In just the same way as the Amazon books.


----------



## lovereading

wilsondm2 said:


> How do you turn Whisper Sync off?


Press Menu. Top item is Turn Wireless Off.


----------



## Leslie

BurBunny said:


> I can confirm that it does confirm for personal items and books from non-Amazon sources, too. In just the same way as the Amazon books.


I just tested this:

1. For a personal document, it comes up with a screen asking you if you want to permanently delete the item. You can choose "cancel" or "OK" -- OK will delete.

2. For a sample chapter, it comes up with a screen asking you if you want to permanently delete the item. You can choose "cancel" or "OK" -- OK will delete.

3. For a book purchased at Amazon, and archived at Amazon, you will *not* get a confirmation screen. If you left-click the 5-way, the option to delete appears under the book. If you press the 5-way, the book will be deleted. This is different than the K1. On the K1, even with the "quick delete" using the backspace key, you will still get a confirmation screen, no matter what you are deleting: book, personal document, sample, or something else.

L


----------



## Jesslyn

Leslie said:


> Well that's good to know! I haven't tried to delete a sample or personal document yet so I hadn't seen this confirmation screen.
> 
> So, basically, the only thing that can be deleted _easily_ are books that are archived at Amazon -- which are also very easy to retrieve with the new archive feature.
> 
> I wonder if it asks for confirmation for books obtained from non-Amazon sources (I don't have any of those on Hugh yet).
> 
> L


Light Bulb! 
I did not note the distinction! Everything I have so far is personal so I'm getting the deletion confirmation. For Amazon purchases you get 'delete from _device_', while for personal and other content you just get delete, then a confirmation box


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> Well that's good to know! I haven't tried to delete a sample or personal document yet so I hadn't seen this confirmation screen.
> 
> So, basically, the only thing that can be deleted _easily_ are books that are archived at Amazon -- which are also very easy to retrieve with the new archive feature.
> 
> I wonder if it asks for confirmation for books obtained from non-Amazon sources (I don't have any of those on Hugh yet).
> 
> L


I just checked. Yes it does ask. I have Gone with the Wind downloaded from Feedbooks. It does look like the easily deleted ones are the ones that are moved to archive, and since it remembers where you were, it's not too difficult to get them back..just go to archive and click on the book. The opening screen can stay there a bit while it downloads the book again, but it will open. You don't have to add the book back to your library and then open it. That cuts out a step as long as you're patient and don't think it froze up on you (it can stay on opening for about a minute)


----------



## Leslie

lovereading said:


> Press Menu. Top item is Turn Wireless Off.


That's not the same as WhisperSync and I haven't figured out how to turn WhisperSync off....and it is syncing in screwy ways across the 5 Kindles on my account. If anyone has figured out how to turn the Sync off, please report here. Thanks!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think it's home>menu>settings>menu>Disable Annotations Backup that will turn off WhisperSync.

I'm testing it now.


----------



## wilsondm2

lovereading said:


> Press Menu. Top item is Turn Wireless Off.


Yes - that's the Whisper Net feature. I am wanting to know how to turn off Whisper Sync.


----------



## wilsondm2

luvmy4brats said:


> I think it's home>menu>settings>menu>Disable Annotations Backup that will turn off WhisperSync.
> 
> I'm testing it now.


Thank you !


----------



## patrisha w.

Octochick said:


> Okay. I thought it would be good to have one place to go to post and read about any of the
> the cool new things people figure out about the K2s.
> 
> On another thread it was found by hitting *Alt shift 1-9* you can change the spacing and number of lines per page!
> Very handy!
> 
> Any other finds!?!
> 
> Alt-shift- n was also mentioned but not sure what that does?


AAAACK! Where is shift? {Pressing buttons madly}


----------



## SusanCassidy

Jesslyn said:


> Did you find what the Alt+Shift+N does? I tried it on the Home page and inside a blog and it didn't do anything.


I think the original person who said that might have meant the same as Alt+Shift+1, etc. To most computer people, they mean a number when they put a lower case n.


----------



## luvmy4brats

patrisha said:


> AAAACK! Where is shift? {Pressing buttons madly}


the up arrow, bottom left


----------



## patrisha w.

Leslie said:


> If you are listening to something with the text-to-speech feature, you can pause the reading by pressing the space bar.
> 
> L


Oh, thanks! Very helpful since I use the read-to-me ability every morning on the treadmill. This morning I desperately wanted to go to the bathroom ten minutes from the end of the program so I gritted my teeth, did Kegels and continued onwards!
Patricia


----------



## patrisha w.

luvmy4brats said:


> the up arrow, bottom left


Right next to the ALT key!
{rolls eye at self} Thank you!

Patricia


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here's what I tried.

I disabled annotations on Bella and Opened a book, closed it then did the sync and check for new items. I then opened up the same book on Orion and asked it to sync to furtherst location... It stayed where it was, which was about 25 pages behind.

I DID NOT disable annotations on Orion, opened a book, closed it, then did the sync and check for new items. I then opened the same book on Bella and asked it to sync to furthest location...It synced to the location on Orion. I didn't want it there, so I hit the back button and it took me back to where I originally was in Bella's version. So if you sync and don't like it, you can hit the back button to undo.

It looks like if you want to completely turn of the WhisperSync, you need to do it on each Kindle (or whichever one you don't want to sync to)

If anybody comes up with something different, just let me know. I only tested it once each way.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I believe you can turn the synce feature off completely on the Manage Your Kindle page at Amazon. That is where I turned it on and I am sure the option to turn it completely off for all Kindles on the account was there also.

Edit: Maybe not. I know when I registered my Kindle it took me to a page that explained the sync feature and asked if I wanted to turn it on. I am looking, if I find it, I will update.


----------



## luvmy4brats

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I believe you can turn the synce feature off completely on the Manage Your Kindle page at Amazon. That is where I turned it on and I am sure the option to turn it completely off for all Kindles on the account was there also.


Good find! If you go to Manage your Kindle and all the way at the bottom is:

Manage synchronization between devices. Learn more. I clicked on Learn More

It took me to a page where I could turn it off and on.

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Gables Girl

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I believe you can turn the synce feature off completely on the Manage Your Kindle page at Amazon. That is where I turned it on and I am sure the option to turn it completely off for all Kindles on the account was there also.
> 
> Edit: Maybe not. I know when I registered my Kindle it took me to a page that explained the sync feature and asked if I wanted to turn it on. I am looking, if I find it, I will update.


Yes, it has to turned off at the Amazon Manage your Kindle page. Go to the bottom and it says:

Manage synchronization between devices. Learn more.

Click on the learn more and it takes you to the page where it explains it and tells you how to disable the Whispersync.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

luvmy4brats said:


> Good find! If you go to Manage your Kindle and all the way at the bottom is:
> 
> Manage synchronization between devices. Learn more. I clicked on Learn More
> 
> It took me to a page where I could turn it off and on.
> 
> THANK YOU!!


I knew it was there somewhere!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Off topic - How do I get to the My Media Library page on Amazon? There used to be a link on the Manage Your Kindle page, but I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for finding that, GG. I wish I could tell it to just sync between Sir William and Hugh, but alas, no. It's an on/off type of thing.

Oh well.

L


----------



## Leslie

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Off topic - How do I get to the My Media Library page on Amazon? There used to be a link on the Manage Your Kindle page, but I'm not seeing it.


The easiest way is to type www.amazon.com/yml

Make sure you are logged into your account.

L


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Leslie said:


> The easiest way is to type www.amazon.com/yml
> 
> Make sure you are logged into your account.
> 
> L


THANKS!!!


----------



## muggle

My Kindle arrived today.  This is my 1st experience with the Kindle, and I have to say that as far as the screen is concerned, my Sony PRS-505 appears to have darker blacks and a whiter background when reading text.  The graphics do appear better on the Kindle, but when reading the letters appear to have better contrast on the Sony.  Does anyone else have a Sony PRS-505 to compare?  I wonder if I happened to get a slightly sub par Kindle screen.  The additional Kindle features to make it a very nice device, but I'm puzzled about the screen.


----------



## Shizu

While on the text-to-speech feature, only Home, Menu, Back, and space button work. If you press Home, the feature is turn off.

You can start the text-to-speech feature from middle of the page. Just place the cursor in front of the word where you want to start from.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Alt+shift+G still works for screen shots. They get saved into the documents folder and you can view them when the Kindle is attached to the computer.


----------



## mwvickers

libro said:


> I'm new to the K2 and haven't read the entire User's Guide. Are these "discoveries" ones that are not stated in the User's Guide and are also the type Leslie had in her K1 FAQ? I hate reading the User's Guide because I'm anxious to start reading books


You'll find that many people play around with the Kindle until they find "hidden" features. I think that is what is being discussed here.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yes, many of these aren't in the User's Guide..Some of them are undocumented features.

However, it's still a really good idea to read the User's Guide..You find a lot of useful information in it.  I actually read though it 3 times before I ever even got my Kindle...


----------



## Rivery

muggle said:


> Does anyone else have a Sony PRS-505 to compare? I wonder if I happened to get a slightly sub par Kindle screen.


I will compare them tonight when I get home.


----------



## davem2bits

mwvickers said:


> How does the K2 not require extra clicks if it still asks for confirmation?


Never had a K1, but on the K2:

Move five-way up/down to book you want to delete.

Move five-way to the left.

"Remove from Device" appears.

Hit "Back" to cancel or press five-way to confirm and book is gone.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here's the difference between alt+shift+1 and Alt+shift+9

Same book, same page, same font size

















The screenprint feature isn't the greatest, the text is much more clear on the screen, but you get the idea I hope.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

I don't know if K1 had this but on the home page you can hold down the Next Page or Prev Page buttons and it will fast forward through your home page selections.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here's the screen you get when you press the 5-way to the right when on the home page on the book you want:


----------



## luvmy4brats

It doesn't look like the alt+Next page; alt+previous page work anymore to page though chunks of the book


----------



## luvmy4brats

DawnOfChaos said:


> I don't know if K1 had this but on the home page you can hold down the Next Page or Prev Page buttons and it will fast forward through your home page selections.


I go from page 1, to page 2, to page 3, to page 8 of 8..it skips the middle 

You can also push the page number (of your home screen) and click the 5-way and it will take you to that page.


----------



## wavsite

luvmy4brats said:


> It doesn't look like the alt+Next page; alt+previous page work anymore to page though chunks of the book


I think I did that last night with Alt+move the 5-way left/right, although that *might* have been the chapter skipping thing others mentioned. Don't have my K2 here with me to test, but maybe try that combo?


----------



## wilsondm2

Rivery said:


> I will compare them tonight when I get home.


From what I've read, the Sony 505 is the comparable screen to the K1, whereas the newest Sony has a similar screen to the K2. This may be why you see the difference. the 505 has the 4 shades of gray giving it a more black look, whereas the K2 has 16 shades of gray giving it a wider range of black and so some of the print may not appear 'black black'. (or so I understand from what I've picked up over the boards - Leslie or someone else please feel free to correct me if I misstated it.)

Also re: Whisper Sync - THANK YOU - My wife was freaking out on why her K1 kept showing stuff as recently read that she hadn't touched. LOL


----------



## meljackson

Alt+shift+SYM is a shortcut to turn on text to speech. Scared the crap out of myself with that one. Especially since there was the long pause before he started talking lol

Melissa


----------



## luvmy4brats

meljackson said:


> Alt+shift+SYM is a shortcut to turn on text to speech. Scared the crap out of myself with that one. Especially since there was the long pause before he started talking lol
> 
> Melissa


LOL!

Can't get it to skip though chapters. Maybe it's just for certain books. Alt+5 way doesn't do anything for me either.


----------



## meljackson

Oops actually it's just shift and SYS that starts text to speech. I wonder how many people try to put on the screensaver and get that instead. 

Melissa


----------



## Cuechick

Found this on another board...

Via Blog Kindle (with some editing) here's a list of current Kindle 2 shortcuts and easter eggs:

*Minesweepe*r can be started by pressing Alt-Shift-M in the home screen.
*Picture viewer* is hidden within Kindle 2. To activate it connect Kindle via USB cable to your PC and create a "pictures" folder on the Kindle. Create subfolders there and copy pictures. Subfolders will become "book" names and pictures will be pages. JPG, PNG and GIF files are known to be supported. Once you've copied the files, disconnect the USB cable and press Alt-Z in the home screen - you should see your picture folders among books now.
You can take screenshots of almost any screen in Kindle by pressing ALt-Shift-G. Screenshots are stored as GIF files in the Documents folder.
*Symbol shortcuts*. When entering text, the following shortcuts work:
Alt-6 - ? (question mark)
Alt-7 - , (comma)
Alt-8 - : (colon)
Alt-9 - " (double quotes)
Alt-0 - ' (apostrophe)
*Search commands.* Typing @help in the search string will display other supported search commands like @dict, @url etc.
*Hidden settings. *While in settings type one of the following:
411 - shows diagnostic data
611 - shows current radio diagnostics data and keeps refreshing it


----------



## mwvickers

Octochick said:


> 411 - shows diagnostic data
> 611 - shows current radio diagnostics data and keeps refreshing it


I am not a tecchie at all. What do those mean?


----------



## Mitch G

The navigation in the New York Times (and other papers?) has been dramatically improved.  You can skip to the next article with right on the 5-way from any point in the article, press the 5 way for the Sections list, left on the 5-way for the previous article.  The one paragraph summary of articles has completely vanished, as far as I can tell (which is the only negative, in my view).  Photos all zoom to full screen and look about 100 fold better.


----------



## Finished

alt+del    deletes the entire line when entering text in a search field


----------



## Leslie

Those symbol shortcuts (which were the shortcuts on the K1) aren't working for me on my K2.

Minesweeper does work, however.

L


----------



## wilsondm2

SouthernGent said:


> The navigation in the New York Times (and other papers?) has been dramatically improved. You can skip to the next article with right on the 5-way from any point in the article, press the 5 way for the Sections list, left on the 5-way for the previous article. The one paragraph summary of articles has completely vanished, as far as I can tell (which is the only negative, in my view). Photos all zoom to full screen and look about 100 fold better.


Yes! It is on all magazines and newspapers - they are much easier and more natural to read - you can start an article and half way through you want to go on to the next article, just press right on the 5-way and it skips to the next article. very cool!


----------



## dwaszak

To turn off the whispersync across your kindles go to "manage your Kindle" at amazon, then go to the bottom of the page and select "learn More".  There you can turn off the auto whispersync.


----------



## Jesslyn

Has anyone figured out what Amazon means by Personal Docs?  I am almost positive that that's where the emailed for conversion documents were supposed to go (I remember reading it somewhere), but mine are in my Books list.  Also, documents that I upload myself are in there?  I looks like Personal docs is deleted Amazon content and old subscriptions only?


----------



## r0b0d0c

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's the screen you get when you press the 5-way to the right when on the home page on the book you want:


I'd really like to have "Book Description" available on my downloads, especially "samples" that I've forgotten the reason for downloading!


----------



## Leslie

r0b0d0c said:


> I'd really like to have "Book Description" available on my downloads, especially "samples" that I've forgotten the reason for downloading!


You do have it, now. Just bring up the same page as shown in Luv's message (make sure the Whispernet is on) and voila! Description, pricing, reviews, everything.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

r0b0d0c said:


> I'd really like to have "Book Description" available on my downloads, especially "samples" that I've forgotten the reason for downloading!


Yes, I'm very happy with this little feature. Believe it or not, it's one of my favorite things about my new Kindle. It's a little thing, but to have easy access to the book description is very, very nice. I often forget why I've downloaded the samples too. Often I'll buy a book from the bargain book or free book threads and a couple weeks later have no idea what it was about.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> You do have it, now. Just bring up the same page as shown in Luv's message (make sure the Whispernet is on) and voila! Description, pricing, reviews, everything.
> 
> L


I think he has a KK.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> I think he has a KK.


Oh...

um, isn't this the K2 discoveries thread? Forgive me for being confused! LOL

L


----------



## r0b0d0c

I didn't realize until now that my KK does this for "samples," although you have to first click on the sample, and then go to Menu ---> See Details. 

K2 does away with the extra click of having to open the sample first. 

edit: I was expressing approval of yet another new K2 feature! (BTW, does that work for regular books, or just samples?)


----------



## Leslie

r0b0d0c said:


> edit: I was expressing approval of yet another new K2 feature! (BTW, does that work for regular books, or just samples?)


Samples and full books, both.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here's one from a sample and one from a book so you can see the difference:


----------



## r0b0d0c

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's one from a sample and one from a book so you can see the difference:


K1 has NO direct way of navigating to Book Description for full book downloads - another nice K2 feature (I'm feeling the "pull" again .... )


----------



## luvmy4brats

r0b0d0c said:


> K1 has NO direct way of navigating to Book Description for full book downloads - another nice K2 feature (I'm feeling the "pull" again .... )


Nope. That's why I'm so happy with this new feature. I have an awful memory. Sorry if I'm making it more difficult for you.


----------



## Rivery

muggle said:


> My Kindle arrived today. This is my 1st experience with the Kindle, and I have to say that as far as the screen is concerned, my Sony PRS-505 appears to have darker blacks and a whiter background when reading text. The graphics do appear better on the Kindle, but when reading the letters appear to have better contrast on the Sony. Does anyone else have a Sony PRS-505 to compare? I wonder if I happened to get a slightly sub par Kindle screen. The additional Kindle features to make it a very nice device, but I'm puzzled about the screen.


Both the Sony and Kindle together. The Sony may have a bit more contras but the Kindle has a lighter backround and clearer graphics.


----------



## tlrowley

Now this is a cool discovery - I can't take credit for it, I saw it on MobileRead, thanks MR user Hemipod.

If you use the 5-way control to highlight a phrase, but don't finish the highlight, but instead press a key as if you were starting a search, the highlighted text is copied and pasted into the search box.  Very, very easy way to search, say, wiki, for a phrase that's in your book.


----------



## luvmy4brats

That's neat.

Here's a screenshot of it:










Don't mind me, I'm playing with the screenshot feature.


----------



## KBoards Admin

This is very useful thread! I've posted one of the tips in today's blog, and we'll probably pull more tips from this thread to feature in future blog posts.

http://www.kboards.com/blog/2009/02/kindle-2-discovery-change-line-spacing/


----------



## gwen10

Sorry if this has been asked already.  I searched, did not find...
Is there a way to organize your bookmarks in the K2??  TIA!


----------



## Greg Staten

Changing the leading (line spacing) on the page (with Shift+Alt+1 through Shift+Alt+9) is my favorite hidden feature so far. I found the default leading to be too tight at small point sizes and after some experimenting I found the spacing I like.

Too bad so many of these are hidden, but then again, it makes you feel like you're one of the cool kids if you know them!
-greg


----------



## Cuechick

I think this might be good thread to stick at the the top of the board, so it can be found easily. Then later maybe all the tips can be organized and added to the tips board?


----------



## Figment

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I believe you can turn the synch feature off completely on the Manage Your Kindle page at Amazon. That is where I turned it on and I am sure the option to turn it completely off for all Kindles on the account was there also.


And this is why, even as the owner of a KK, it's helpful to read the thread(s) about K2. Presently, there is only Bemis Dink on the account. He is, however, shortly to be joined by a previously loved (I refuse to refer to her as "used"...sounds so sordid...kind of like Anabel) KK (probably named Willow...purchased for another member of the household whom I don't wish to see burn for coveting) and the K2 which I purchased for my sister (living in California). I don't want my place in books lost by willy-nilly synching, particularly when I'm being so nice about putting all these Kindles on the same account.


----------



## Shizu

Press Alt+G on your Kindle 2 keyboard to "refresh" the screen and eliminate ghosting.

From Amazon.com Customer Service thread by CS.


----------



## r0b0d0c

Octochick said:


> I think this might be good thread to stick at the the top of the board, so it can be found easily. Then later maybe all the tips can be organized and added to the tips board?


Sounds like a good "Kindle 2 FAQ" for Leslie to organize


----------



## Leslie

r0b0d0c said:


> Sounds like a good "Kindle 2 FAQ" for Leslie to organize


I have started a Kindle 2 FAQ over on the tips & tricks board. It's stickied at the top.

L


----------



## Cuechick

Shizu said:


> Press Alt+G on your Kindle 2 keyboard to "refresh" the screen and eliminate ghosting.


Love this!

And thanks Leslie! That will be so useful.


----------



## Andra

On the K1, I could go up and put the cursor next to the row of dots and click the scroll wheel to quickly navigate through bookmarks.  Has anyone found something similar on the K2?


----------



## Abby

Shizu said:


> Press Alt+G on your Kindle 2 keyboard to "refresh" the screen and eliminate ghosting.
> 
> From Amazon.com Customer Service thread by CS.


This is good to know. I was just noticing some ghosting when reading after my K2 had been asleep for a few hours.


----------



## Leslie

I made a great discovery today while driving in the car....

If you look a book up in the dictionary, you can highlight the word and the definition and it will save it to "My Clippings." This way, you can keep track of words you have looked up. I know someone was asking about that for the K1 and it wasn't possible to do this.

I was excited to find this.

L


----------



## Greg Staten

Regarding the Shift+Alt+1 through 9, I discovered yesterday that this doesn't work on all books. One of the books I've purchased uses two custom fonts (or alternate fonts that are hidden in the Kindle). One is used for heds and one for call quotes. When I first started reading the book I noticed that the line leading (spacing) was much tighter than I had set it to. I tried to change it using the keyboard shortcuts and it wouldn't change. Any attempt merely flashed the page.

Has anyone else encountered this? How about custom fonts? (BTW, my first thought is that they were a graphic, but the dictionary sees them as words.) This is the first time I've seen non-standard fonts during my (admittedly short) time with the Kindle 2.

-greg


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> I made a great discovery today while driving in the car....
> 
> If you look a book up in the dictionary, you can highlight the word and the definition and it will save it to "My Clippings." This way, you can keep track of words you have looked up. I know someone was asking about that for the K1 and it wasn't possible to do this.
> 
> I was excited to find this.
> 
> L


That is a nice feature.
EL


----------



## dflachbart

Leslie said:


> I made a great discovery today while driving in the car....
> 
> If you look a book up in the dictionary, you can highlight the word and the definition and it will save it to "My Clippings." This way, you can keep track of words you have looked up. I know someone was asking about that for the K1 and it wasn't possible to do this.
> 
> I was excited to find this.
> 
> L


This finding is awesome. I'm not a native English speaker and use the dictionary quite a lot. With this feature I can build up a vocabulary list for later reference and practicing... 

Thanks for sharing this, Leslie !

Dirk


----------



## LSbookend

Leslie said:


> I made a great discovery today while driving in the car....
> 
> L


Umm... you were driving and reading? I hope you were at least stopped.


----------



## Leslie

LSbookend said:


> Umm... you were driving and reading? I hope you were at least stopped.


Hahahaha....actually, I was riding in the car while my husband was driving. I was totally engrossed in the Sunday New York Times.

L


----------



## Laurie

Leslie said:


> I made a great discovery today while driving in the car....
> 
> If you look a book up in the dictionary, you can highlight the word and the definition and it will save it to "My Clippings." This way, you can keep track of words you have looked up. I know someone was asking about that for the K1 and it wasn't possible to do this.
> 
> I was excited to find this.
> 
> L


Can I have the idiots guide to this feature? I've been trying it without success and it's driving me crazy. I keep getting the word I want and part of the sentence it's used in... but what I want is the word and the definition. No matter what I do I can't get it.


----------



## Leslie

Laurie said:


> Can I have the idiots guide to this feature? I've been trying it without success and it's driving me crazy. I keep getting the word I want and part of the sentence it's used in... but what I want is the word and the definition. No matter what I do I can't get it.


1. Put the cursor on the word you want to look up.
2. A "mini definition" will show up at the bottom of the screen.
3. When the mini-definition is showing, press the "return" key (the arrow on the right that points like this <--'
4. This will bring up the longer, more detailed definition from the dictionary.
5. Put your cursor at the beginning of the entry and click the 5-way, move as far as you want in the entry and click the 5-way again to highlight the definition. That will copy it to your clippings file and you should be all set.

Try it and report back. Let me know if this works for you.

L


----------



## Laurie

Leslie said:


> 1. Put the cursor on the word you want to look up.
> 2. A "mini definition" will show up at the bottom of the screen.
> 3. When the mini-definition is showing, press the "return" key (the arrow on the right that points like this <--'
> 4. This will bring up the longer, more detailed definition from the dictionary.
> 5. Put your cursor at the beginning of the entry and click the 5-way, move as far as you want in the entry and click the 5-way again to highlight the definition. That will copy it to your clippings file and you should be all set.
> 
> Try it and report back. Let me know if this works for you.
> 
> L


O.K. - dumb question #2. Apparently I've already done the above steps correctly because when I went through it this time everything I wanted was underlined and I had the option to delete the highlight. My question now is - how do I call this up without going back to the page with that word on it? Where are "my clippings"? Sorry for being a little slow here.... but thank you for helping!!!


----------



## BruceS

Laurie said:


> O.K. - dumb question #2. Apparently I've already done the above steps correctly because when I went through it this time everything I wanted was underlined and I had the option to delete the highlight. My question now is - how do I call this up without going back to the page with that word on it? Where are "my clippings"? Sorry for being a little slow here.... but thank you for helping!!!


In the "book" called My Clippings on the Home page.

If you are not already on the Home page, press the Home button to bring it up. You might need to press Next Page a few times to find My Clippings, but it should be there.


----------



## Laurie

BruceS said:


> In the "book" called My Clippings on the Home page.
> 
> If you are not already on the Home page, press the Home button to bring it up. You might need to press Next Page a few times to find My Clippings, but it should be there.


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Mike67

I wish there was an option to hide the bar at the bottom of the screen when reading a book.  This would help me when reading Jeffery Deaver novels because he has so many twists that I would rather not know when the book ends.

Thanks, MO


----------



## meljackson

Maybe you have to be driving for it to work?? Or at least riding in the car like Leslie was.  

Melissa


----------



## Latjoe

Leslie said:


> Those symbol shortcuts (which were the shortcuts on the K1) aren't working for me on my K2.
> 
> Minesweeper does work, however.
> 
> L


I can't get it to work either. Has anyone here done this successfully? I really miss this feature from K1.

Kathie


----------



## libro

> If you look a book up in the dictionary, you can highlight the word and the definition and it will save it to "My Clippings."


I love this feature!

On a related point, does anyone know if there is a faster way to move the 5-way to a word at the bottom of the page (instead of line by line). The cursor is always at the top, no?


----------



## wilsondm2

libro said:


> I love this feature!
> 
> On a related point, does anyone know if there is a faster way to move the 5-way to a word at the bottom of the page (instead of line by line). The cursor is always at the top, no?


What I've noticed is that I can move up when it is at the top of the page and it will move to the bottom, and vice versa.

speeds things up considerably.


----------



## libro

Wilson -- I thought I tried that and it didn't work, but I will definitely try again!  I have this affliction called "operator error."


----------



## Leslie

Okay, so now I am having some weirdness.

I was using "Free Range Chickens" to test the bookmark/saving place feature that some were complaining about. I turned my Kindle off, then did a reset and in both cases, I came back to the place in FRC where I had left off. Fine.

Then, my Kindle went to sleep (on its own). When I woke it up, FRC was at the very end of the home page (I have my list sorted "most recent first"). Even when I go into the book and read a page or two, it still stays at the end of the list but it should be at the top.

This is very odd.

L


----------



## Leslie

I just did a reset using the option on the menu and the book is still at the bottom of the list.

And, I also just opened a different book and now it has gone to the end of the list.

Very odd.

L


----------



## Kindle Convert

What is your sort setting for you books?  I always have mine sorted By Most Recent First...did you sort option get changed?


----------



## Leslie

Kindle Convert said:


> What is your sort setting for you books? I always have mine sorted By Most Recent First...did you sort option get changed?


I have it most recent first but the most recent books were going to the bottom of the list.

However, I just turned the Whispernet on, did a search for new items (none were there), turned it off and now the two books I had just opened are at the top of the list where they are supposed to be.

Very very odd.

L


----------



## libro

Leslie said:


> I have it most recent first but the most recent books were going to the bottom of the list.
> 
> However, I just turned the Whispernet on, did a search for new items (none were there), turned it off and now the two books I had just opened are at the top of the list where they are supposed to be.
> 
> Very very odd.
> 
> L


I had that happen to me yesterday, too, Leslie. I thought it was "operator error," but apparently not.


----------



## Kindle Convert

That is very odd!  I had to ask the question, because the day I received my K2, I changed my sort by accident, and thought I was losing my mind...still could be, but for other reasons.


----------



## wilsondm2

libro said:


> Wilson -- I thought I tried that and it didn't work, but I will definitely try again! I have this affliction called "operator error."


It does not work in menus or home page - only in books - or at least that's what I've found....


----------



## wilsondm2

Leslie said:


> I have it most recent first but the most recent books were going to the bottom of the list.
> 
> However, I just turned the Whispernet on, did a search for new items (none were there), turned it off and now the two books I had just opened are at the top of the list where they are supposed to be.
> 
> Very very odd.
> 
> L


I read somewhere that the Kindle has to see the whispernet to put timestamps on files so that the most recently accessed work.

Could this be what you're seeing? And if so, it would be strange as I don't think the K1 required this as i almost always left my wireless off.


----------



## dcom

mwvickers said:


> I am not a tecchie at all. What do those mean?


On the Settings screen, type "411" to see an information screen about your device. Type "611" (with Wireless on) to see information about the radio connection. Clicking the Back button will take you back to the Settings screen.


----------



## dcom

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's the difference between alt+shift+1 and Alt+shift+9
> 
> Same book, same page, same font size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screenprint feature isn't the greatest, the text is much more clear on the screen, but you get the idea I hope.


Actually, the screen print feature produces very clear, crisp images. The problem is the way they're displayed in the post. If you view them at the original size, they'll be sharper. The posted images are being scaled to a width of 300 pixels (1/2 the Kindle's screen width) so they're showing up as a little "soft".


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh that is better..Thanks:


----------



## pdegnan

Leslie said:


> Press "menu" and on the top line, it will show the time (centered) and on the left, it will show the space available on your Kindle in MB.
> 
> L


Leslie, thank you, I have been wondering what they'd done with the old "Alt-T" on the K1 to find the time. Appreciate it!


----------



## Jesslyn

Just posted on amazon.  Not sure if this has already been mentioned.  
ALT+Home to go to the Kindle Store


----------



## Leslie

Jesslyn said:


> Just posted on amazon. Not sure if this has already been mentioned.
> ALT+Home to go to the Kindle Store


Thanks for this. Obviously, they want to make it even easier for us to spend our money!


----------



## ELDogStar

Jesslyn said:


> Just posted on amazon. Not sure if this has already been mentioned.
> ALT+Home to go to the Kindle Store


When ever possible I still prefer to order via Amazon on my computer.
My 24 inch monitor is a lot easier to view than viewing the kindle.
It is easier and faster to search for books etc...

Now I am sure when I am out on the road etc and I want a new book I will like the function but most of the time I do anything I can via my desk top computer.

EL


----------



## Dedalus

from http://kindlemania.blogspot.com/2009/02/kindle-20-tips-and-tricks.html

Display the time - Press MENU button
Display free memory - Press MENU button
Display wireless network - Press MENU button (a 3G or 1X symbol will appear next to the signal strength bars when the wireless is on)

Refresh Display - ALT+G
Add or remove a bookmark - ALT+B
Change line spacing - ALT+Shift+n (where n is a number, 1-9)
Start or stop text-to-speech - Shift+SYM
Pause or resume text-to-speech - Shift
Play or stop background audio - ALT+space
Skip to the next audio track - ALT+F
Make a screenshot - ALT+Shift+G (saved as a .gif file in the Documents folder, accessible when connected to a computer)

Play Minesweeper (from home page) - ALT+Shift+M

Put Kindle to sleep or wake it up - Slide and release the power button (on top of the K2)
Power off - Slide and hold the power button for 4 seconds
Reset - Slide and hold the power button for 15 seconds


----------



## Shizu

Leslie said:


> I have it most recent first but the most recent books were going to the bottom of the list.
> 
> However, I just turned the Whispernet on, did a search for new items (none were there), turned it off and now the two books I had just opened are at the top of the list where they are supposed to be.
> 
> Very very odd.
> 
> L


This happened to me just now. Thanks to Leslie, it is okay now but I had to open the book to bring it up to the top.

So did anyone find out more about this?


----------



## BruceS

I think it happened once to me as well.

If a remember correctly, I solved it by choosing sort by author and then going back to most recent.


----------



## libro

How to SEARCH various applications from Home Screen, within a Book, or Kindle Store:

SEARCH FROM HOME SCREEN:  
Just begin typing the word or phrase.  A search box will appear at the bottom of the K2 screen with your word or phrase.  Press 5-way controller to the right one time to search. Your first tab will be Search My Items, then Store, Google, Wikipedia, Dictionary, and Go To.  Press 5-way controller once you reach tab you wish to utilize.  Hit BACK button to return to your place.

SEARCH FROM WITHIN BOOK:  Same as above, but search buttons are Find, My Items, Store, Google, Wikipedia, Dictionary.

SEARCH FROM KINDLE STORE:  Same as above, but only search button will be Search Store.

Whispernet will need to be on for web-dependent searches, but K2 will prompt you to turn it on if it's off.  

Love this feature!  Forgive me if this has already been posted.


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> Okay, so now I am having some weirdness.
> 
> I was using "Free Range Chickens" to test the bookmark/saving place feature that some were complaining about. I turned my Kindle off, then did a reset and in both cases, I came back to the place in FRC where I had left off. Fine.
> 
> Then, my Kindle went to sleep (on its own). When I woke it up, FRC was at the very end of the home page (I have my list sorted "most recent first"). Even when I go into the book and read a page or two, it still stays at the end of the list but it should be at the top.
> 
> This is very odd.
> 
> L


I've had that happen too - I finally did a reset and it went back to normal -- of course I wasted a half hour trying to get it too work before I did that  I


----------



## Brenda M.

Okay, I was able to create a bookmark, but now can't figure out how to get to that bookmark


----------



## Harmakhet

Brenda M. said:


> Okay, I was able to create a bookmark, but now can't figure out how to get to that bookmark


In the menu in the book there is an option for "My notes & marks" when you select that it brings up items for each bookmark. you scroll to the one you want and then select it.

Deleting a bookmark took me a minute to figure out. Same notes and marks menu item and then menu when you select and item.


----------



## Brenda M.

Thanks! Sometimes I wonder about myself.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

Leslie said:


> I have it most recent first but the most recent books were going to the bottom of the list.
> 
> However, I just turned the Whispernet on, did a search for new items (none were there), turned it off and now the two books I had just opened are at the top of the list where they are supposed to be.
> 
> Very very odd.
> 
> L


 This happens when it loses sense of the time - like a battery blip. When people leave the country the time is okay until they change batteries or have to take the battery out (K1) to reset it. Then the clock sense is gone until whispernet tells it what time it is. When they get back to the States.

I wonder if some of the batteries are a mite oversensitive or something. Or maybe it's just the clock thing on the Kindle. This happens on computers.


----------



## CheriePie

SouthernGent said:


> The navigation in the New York Times (and other papers?) has been dramatically improved. You can skip to the next article with right on the 5-way from any point in the article, press the 5 way for the Sections list, left on the 5-way for the previous article. *The one paragraph summary of articles has completely vanished, as far as I can tell (which is the only negative, in my view).* Photos all zoom to full screen and look about 100 fold better.


I didn't see anyone update on this, but I wanted to confirm that the Article List-which contains a list of the articles in each section along with a few lines of text-is indeed still available on the K2. From the Section List, press the 5-way to the right to go to the number that follows the section title and then press to select it. This will bring up the list of articles in that section and you can navigate directly to any one you wish.

Hope this helps any who didn't realize this feature was still there, just accessed a bit differently.


----------



## BK

Good find, CherriePie!  Thank you for that tip!


----------



## Leslie

Thanks CheriPie! And welcome and thanks for a very helpful first post!

L


----------



## nelamvr6

This thread is amazing!  Thanks to all!

One quick question:  does anyone know what the default line spacing setting is?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think we figured out the default line spacing was 3.


----------



## nelamvr6

Thanks!


----------



## Shizu

This is from other thread post but I thought it might be good idea to post here too. The post was about difference between reset and restart.



Raffeer said:


> I'm not sure if this directly answers your question but I needed to restart my K2 and called CS for help.
> 
> The following is the path I was told to take -
> 
> *Home > Menu > Settings > Menu > Restart*
> 
> Caution: Do *NOT* select "Factory Reset". It will wipe out your content!!!
> 
> I don't know if this has already been posted but if so I missed it.
> Hope this helps someone


Thank you Raffeer for the info, I was wondering about this too.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Greg Staten said:


> Regarding the Shift+Alt+1 through 9, I discovered yesterday that this doesn't work on all books. One of the books I've purchased uses two custom fonts (or alternate fonts that are hidden in the Kindle). One is used for heds and one for call quotes. When I first started reading the book I noticed that the line leading (spacing) was much tighter than I had set it to. I tried to change it using the keyboard shortcuts and it wouldn't change. Any attempt merely flashed the page.
> 
> Has anyone else encountered this? How about custom fonts? (BTW, my first thought is that they were a graphic, but the dictionary sees them as words.) This is the first time I've seen non-standard fonts during my (admittedly short) time with the Kindle 2.
> 
> -greg


It appears that you can't change the default line spacing on books that are in the Topaz format.  

I have an observation I'd like confirmation on:

On the Kindle 2, it appears that the spacing between words is limited to a maximum of 2 (or maybe 3) spaces when justifying the right hand margin. This causes the occasional raggedy edge to be displayed. This is a change from the K1, where it would be padded with however many spaces were required to make the text line up at the right edge. Topaz format, however, seems to retain the K1 behavior of insisting on right justification regardless of how many spaces it has to insert.

Anybody else notice this?

Mike


----------



## vermontcathy

jmiked said:


> It appears that you can't change the default line spacing on books that are in the Topaz format.
> 
> I have an observation I'd like confirmation on:
> 
> On the Kindle 2, it appears that the spacing between words is limited to a maximum of 2 (or maybe 3) spaces when justifying the right hand margin. This causes the occasional raggedy edge to be displayed. This is a change from the K1, where it would be padded with however many spaces were required to make the text line up at the right edge. Topaz format, however, seems to retain the K1 behavior of insisting on right justification regardless of who many spaces it has to insert.
> 
> Anybody else notice this?
> 
> Mike


Yeah, that's what I've seen, and I like it. It's as if they're saying, "We're going to try and line things up on the right, but we're not going to go NUTS with it".


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

vermontcathy said:


> Yeah, that's what I've seen, and I like it. It's as if they're saying, "We're going to try and line things up on the right, but we're not going to go NUTS with it".


Agreed. If I can't have raggedy right, then I guess it's an acceptable compromise. I still regard full justification as The Format For Control Freaks (tm).

Mike


----------



## Shizu

This thread might be useful for the new members.


----------



## k_reader

Has anyone discovered a way to skip ahead while reading... I tried using the 5 way (within the book, move to the right), but it only works on 1 of my books!  I really don't like "go to location" because  I don't always know where to go.  I would like to be able to skip ahead 10 or so pages or to the next chapter.  I wonder why this doesn't work on most of my books.


----------



## DD

Please pardon me if this has been mentioned.  I searched an didn't find it in this thread.

To remove a book from the Home page, just highlight the title and push the 5-way to the left.
To add a book from Amazon Archives, highlight the title and push the 5-way to the right.

The alternative is to push Menu and go through a few more menu steps to accomplish this.


----------



## esper_d

Glad to know these ones! But why would I want to reset?



Dedalus said:


> from http://kindlemania.blogspot.com/2009/02/kindle-20-tips-and-tricks.html
> 
> Play Minesweeper (from home page) - ALT+Shift+M
> 
> Power off - Slide and hold the power button for 4 seconds
> Reset - Slide and hold the power button for 15 seconds


----------



## Ann in Arlington

esper_d said:


> Glad to know these ones! But why would I want to reset?


Kindle is a computer. And sometimes the 'brain' just gets full and it freezes up or slows down. In that case, a reset is in order. Also, I think for some of the "hacks" part of the process is performing a reset. But don't quote me on that, as I've not done any of them myself and, anyway, I have a K1.

Ann


----------



## Dave

Ann in Arlington said:


> Kindle is a computer. And sometimes the 'brain' just gets full and it freezes up or slows down. In that case, a reset is in order. Also, I think for some of the "hacks" part of the process is performing a reset....


I've done the screen saver hack and the font hack (both very easy, by the way), and the reset is used to activate them. It's also used to de-activate them when you want to install a new Amazon update.

Another useful shortcut is Alt-Z to install a folder full of pictures from your computer.

I'm not sure why Amazon didn't make it public, but there is a basic picture viewer in Kindle.
To activate it:
1) make a folder called "pictures" in the root of Kindle drive. 
2) put your pictures for a single "book" into a folder inside that. The subfolder name will be used as the "book" name. Supported formats are jpg, png, gif.
3) in Home screen press Alt-Z. A new "book" should appear. Open it to view your pictures - next page takes you to the next picture.
4) In the local menu you can toggle dithering, resize to fit and full screen mode.

After experimenting, I found that 600x800 jpg BW images with more than average contrast and more than average sharpening gave the best viewing on my K2.


----------



## Cindy416

I just discovered this thread while reading Harvey's blogs. Thanks, Harvey, for linking to this. As a new Kindle user, I've found several things here that I'd like to try.


----------



## suicidepact

dcom said:


> On the Settings screen, type "411" to see an information screen about your device. Type "611" (with Wireless on) to see information about the radio connection. Clicking the Back button will take you back to the Settings screen.


Cool tip. i wonder what would happen if you typed '911'? I don't think I'll tempt fate to find out but...


----------

